# 12mm lead



## Ollietyrrell (Dec 31, 2015)

What is the best bandset for 12 lead ?


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Good question! I also was wondering about 9mm / 10mm / 11mm as well.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

It would have to be pretty beefy to propel that ammo. I'd suggest 1 inch TBG flat bands for a trial.


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

I bought some 11.5mm lead balls also known as .451 for blackpowder rifles. They weigh approx 9 grams or 139 grains. I tested all sorts of setups to see which was the best as I intended to use them for hunting rabbits. I have got a chrony and so my readings are all accurate. The best results I got was using double theraband gold. 26 cm long before tying, 26mm at the fork and 16mm at the pouch. My draw length is about 95cm. 
The best speed I got was 298 fps which amounts to 27.4 foot pound energy. i blast straight through rabbits with this setup.
Even rthough this is slightly smaller than 12mm I am sure this setup will work the same . My slingshot was a natural fork.
Good luck


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

for my 11 millimeter lead I really like 1 1/8th inch tapering to 7/8ths of an inch. My draw is 42 inches and I cut them to have a 8.5 inch active length 10 inch total length before the pouch is tied on.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tendele said:


> I bought some 11.5mm lead balls also known as .451 for blackpowder rifles. They weigh approx 9 grams or 139 grains. I tested all sorts of setups to see which was the best as I intended to use them for hunting rabbits. I have got a chrony and so my readings are all accurate. The best results I got was using double theraband gold. 26 cm long before tying, 26mm at the fork and 16mm at the pouch. My draw length is about 95cm.
> The best speed I got was 298 fps which amounts to 27.4 foot pound energy. i blast straight through rabbits with this setup.
> Even rthough this is slightly smaller than 12mm I am sure this setup will work the same . My slingshot was a natural fork.
> Good luck


Why not apply for the SSF 300 Club?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/

You're only 2 fps short of qualifying for Speed Freaks and would be well up in the Power Rangers listings, plus you would enjoy the prestige of qualifying for Speedfreaks with the heaviest ammo yet. Please read the rules carefully.


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Henry
Thanks for the offer. i intend to do so. just need to get my friend to do the video and then post it .


----------

